# Mixing SP & Cotton Belt locos, cabooses and freight cars?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I found a nice deal at the HAGRS on Aristo Cotton Belt Steel Boxcars so came home with some. I also picked up an Aristo Cotton Belt GP40 but as far as I can tell no one makes a Cotton Belt caboose or steam loco. That leaves me with LGB SP F7's, Aristo CB GP40 and both LGB and Aristo SP cabooses along with freight cars in both SP and CB.

I will probably change a LGB B&O Mike to Cotton Belt but that will leave me with Cotton Belt locos without CB cabooses.

While the Southern Pacific eventually owned Cotton Belt and it is logical to assume that SP pulled CB cars and CB pulled SP cars I would question whether SP locos pulled CB cabooses or that CB locos pulled SP cabooses. Is this correct?

Since I live in Arkansas and the Cotton Belt primarily ran from Texas through Arkansas to Missouri it would be less logical to expect Southern Pacific locos and cabooses in Arkansas than to expect almost all locos and cabooses in Arkansas to have been Cotton Belt. Is this also correct?

I don't know (that is why I am asking).

One option obviously would be to convert some SP cabooses to CB but it could save me time, effort and money if Cotton Belt locos actually pulled Southern Pacific cabooses.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know about SP cabooses Jerry, but a quick run through Youtube turned up this: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PMVxVye7KI 

(SP, CB and BN in 1982 with a CB&Q crummy)


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I can definitely say that Cotton Belt locos pulled SP cabeese. Many an SP train I saw back in the 80s had a few SP units and a few Cotton Belt units. The caboose always seemed to be an SP bay window. But then again I didn't see any trains prior to the 1980s.

I went online to search a few photos and found these: 


Typical mix of SP and Cotton Belt locos


SP and Cotton Belt caboose on the rear of a train

And here's one I thought was neat:

Cotton Belt Amtrak


Since you are looking for steam, the 1980s-90s probably isn't your desired time period. But a search on Railpictures.Net under Cotton Belt gives a bunch of photos that show what the typical SP-Cotton Belt loco mix looked like.

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

a quick check via google shows many CB cabeese in Calif.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 16 Aug 2009 02:47 PM

I found a nice deal at the HAGRS on Aristo Cotton Belt Steel Boxcars so came home with some. I also picked up an Aristo Cotton Belt GP40 but as far as I can tell no one makes a Cotton Belt caboose or steam loco. That leaves me with LGB SP F7's, Aristo CB GP40 and both LGB and Aristo SP cabooses along with freight cars in both SP and CB.

I will probably change a LGB B&O Mike to Cotton Belt but that will leave me with Cotton Belt locos without CB cabooses.

While the Southern Pacific eventually owned Cotton Belt and it is logical to assume that SP pulled CB cars and CB pulled SP cars I would question whether SP locos pulled CB cabooses or that CB locos pulled SP cabooses. Is this correct?

Since I live in Arkansas and the Cotton Belt primarily ran from Texas through Arkansas to Missouri it would be less logical to expect Southern Pacific locos and cabooses in Arkansas than to expect almost all locos and cabooses in Arkansas to have been Cotton Belt. Is this also correct?

I don't know (that is why I am asking).

One option obviously would be to convert some SP cabooses to CB but it could save me time, effort and money if Cotton Belt locos actually pulled Southern Pacific cabooses.

Thanks,

Jerry
Looks like 2 choices;




















Dang I tried IE 7 too...

Pics went back on top all bys theirselves.

Jerry. both types seen in Calif. Also I remember seeing CB power on the Surf line through Encinitas Ca early 70's, I think they were pool power.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Everyone. I appreciate the information and photos.

At least for now I will probably run Southern Pacific cabooses with my Cotton Belt locos. Eventually I may be able to replace the "Southern Pacific" on one or two cabooses with "Cotton Belt." On the other hand perhaps Aristo or USAT will come out with a Cotton Belt caboose.

Jerry


----------



## pk (Jul 6, 2008)

It should be pointed out that the reporting marks for Cotton Belt are "SSW" not CB. And, Cotton Belt is just short for St. Louis Southwestern which is where your reporting marks come from. 

Regards, 
pk


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By pk on 29 Aug 2009 05:25 PM 
It should be pointed out that the reporting marks for Cotton Belt are "SSW" not CB. And, Cotton Belt is just short for St. Louis Southwestern which is where your reporting marks come from. 

Regards, 
pk 

Very true they often just marked their steam locos "ST. L. S-W. (not very impressive - I like Cotton Belt better). The railroad went through many names and basically was little more than a shortcut for goods from Texas to St. Louis with Arkansas not being much of a factor in goods pickup or delivery.

At one time I believe it was the Texas, Arkansas and St. Louis Railroad but Cotton Belt sounds and looks better (less of a reference to Texas or St. Louis).

Actually I don't think they ever wrote "Cotton Belt" on any steam loco tender but that is how I labeled my Mikado (because that looks better to me rather than just some big numbers).

I'm reading the book "Cotton Belt Locomotives" which I bought several years ago but never got around to reading. It is a fascinating book and very well detailed.

Apparently CB (SSW) only ever owned eight GP-40's (like my Aristo) and they did not work out well or spend much time in Arkansas.

Still, it is an interesting history to read about.

Jerry


----------

